# Changing front signal(amber) bulb



## mvr62 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi,

Did anybody have experience replacing front signal bulb? This is the amber turn lights. I disconnected the wiring for the bulb but all my attempts to extract bulb casing failed. 
Do I need to remove whole light assembly and then by removing cover try to access bulb from the front of the assembly?

Thanks


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

1. Press upper pawl to remove front turn signal lamp forward the
front of the vehicle.
2. Disconnect front turn signal lamp connector.
INSTALLATION
1. Connect front turn signal lamp connector.
2. Insert pawl into head lamp hole, and install front turn signal lamp.


pawl = is a plastic lip that is connected to the light cover, the whole light cover moves

hope that helps


----------

